# rough way to end the year



## casualhookup (Jun 9, 2013)

very toasty boat out in the bay.

Coast Guard was there and plenty of other boats… have to assume everyone was safely off the boat. 

It burned for an hour or so and appeared to sink. 

(no, I didn’t get the GPS numbers)

this counts as reefs and wrecks, right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Us Alabama folks like our magmas
Looks like they took a whole hog
Jack


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Bad scene right there. Sure hope everyone is ok. Looks like it may be an I/O type boat. Fumes can build up in the engine compartment and go boom.


----------



## casualhookup (Jun 9, 2013)

the PNJ article said 4 people were rescued and no injuries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

